
New GitHub Terms of Service require removing many Open Source works from it - jepler
https://www.mirbsd.org/permalinks/wlog-10_e20170301-tg.htm#e20170301-tg_wlog-10
======
jepler
tl;dr: tg@ interprets the new GitHub terms of service to require him to grant
rights he doesn't receive from contributors to his GPL projects, and plans to
remove projects such as jupp from the site.

